
Ask HN: Why is electricity so expensive in California? - aphextron
I just got my latest PGE bill, and I&#x27;m paying $0.29&#x2F;kwH. That&#x27;s the highest rate in the continental US by more than 30%, and only $0.03 cheaper than Hawaii, where the entire grid is powered by burning imported oil. What on earth is going on here?
======
notjtrig
I'm paying $0.26/kwH in MA after I caculate the bill myself. ($140 no AC) They
advertise $0.15/kwh and add distribution charges. I imagine the cost of
maintance has risen quite a bit, but compared to the cable or internet bill
it's reasonable. A solar contractor told me you can buy warehouse, put panels
on the roof and they will pay the mortgage. That's incredible I think

------
masonic
It's going to get _worse_ if PGE succeeds in its efforts to push the costs of
the 2017 fires onto ratepayers.

------
sloaken
I would assume that it has to do with the states desire to promote renewable
energy. If the price of commercial electricity is too low, it would not be
cost effective to use other methods. How much of your bill is taxes? I assume
it gives a breakdown of costs.

------
dragonwriter
Distribution is covered by the per-kWh, and net-metered consumer production
(mostly solar) has high adoption, which lowers the number of billed kWh across
which distribution charges are spread.

------
joeblow9999
this is not a mystery: it's Sacramento.

